# Heresy Within



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

This is my first story. For those of you who have rped with me before, you will be able to tell that this isn't my style. The reason for this is that I have gotten an editor. I will not reveal my editor unless he wants to be revealed.






*Chapter 1*​
The lights in the bunker were dim, and the air hot and thick. The room was empty aside from a few whispering individuals and a table supporting nothing but a map. There was only one door to the room, and the whisperers fell silent as it opened. A cloaked figure walked through slowly as everyone stared with anticipation. 

The cloaked figure revealed her face, which was framed by golden blonde hair, falling down only to her neck. Her eyes were a deep, cold colored blue. After she made the sign of the aquila, the anticipation in the room was let go as everyone returned the gesture. 

The woman spoke with confidence, not wasting time and asking only the necessary questions, "Report, what does our scanner say about the enemy Ork movements?"

A man in black carapace armor and wielding a shotgun was the first to respond, and finally spoke the woman's title, "Canoness Vixus, our scanner reads the Orks maneuvering towards Genesis City, they're retreating. However, they do not cover their trail lightly." He walked over to the table with the map on it and pointed to several locations for the Canoness to see while continuing, "They have made fortifications and have set up heavy weapons teams along several buildings, which are marked on the map here. With our current strength, I am confident we could crush them with a frontal assault."

A second figure stepped forward to speak, this time another female, who wore a suit of power armor, "Canoness, we could send a Seraphim strike force to knock out the heavy weapon teams, which we then could follow up with a frontal assault. I believe this would greatly cut the risk of any casualties."

Canoness Vixus analyzed the map and the locations that had been pointed out to her before responding with her finger on the map, "Tell me Judge Valence, do you know what this long pipe is that leads into the city?"

This was the man in carapace armor who looked closely to where she was pointing and replied, "That is a sewer which leads out to a small lake. Come to think of it, criminals would often try to escape the city through those tunnels in order to avoid our watch."

The Canoness pondered for a bit longer as she made up her mind, "Then here is the plan, I will send several squads through these sewers. Their targets will be the Ork heavy weapons teams fortified in these locations. As this is being carried out, the Seraphim squads will then deep strike in to support them. Following this will be our main attack; with their heavy weapons down we can use our Immolaters and Repressors to cut the enemy down with minimal casualties on our side."

The room fell silent once more as each individual took the plan into their thoughts.

*	*	*	*	*​
Splashes could be heard throughout the sewer pipes that the armored figures made their way through. The air was filled with a horrible stench, so it was fortunate the figures wore Sabbat patterns Sororitas helms that could filter it. They were each clad in black power armor with white trimmings, all except the leader of the group who stood at the front with armor lined in gold. This one raised her hand to alert the group that she had spotted something and the group ceased movement without question.

"Possible life sign up ahead, stay alert sisters. Orks from the Blood Axe clan are known to actually use tactics." 

"Understood Sister Vernesa." Replied one of the sisters behind her. The squad slowly moved up to the life form ahead, taking each step with caution knowing they might be waking into a trap.

When they reached the figure, they found it to be a human body. Sister Vernesa spoke again, "Looks like this one is dead." She said as she kicked the body to be certain.

"May the Emperor have mercy on his soul." said another sister armed with a heavy flamer.

A third sister met the statement quickly, "Merci, I doubt the Emperor will show mercy to him, as he was most likely a law breaking thug." This sister carried a unique bolter with her that had a Sarissa.

Sister Vernesa spoke once more, "Merci and Merica, this is no time to discuss such things, we have a mission to accomplish that the Emperor commands of us." Both sisters, Merci and Merica, nodded their head in unison as Vernesa and the rest of the squad moved forward.

The battle sister squad continued to move, the sewers nearly pitch black with only a small amount of light entering through air filters and storm drains every so often. After about ten minutes, Vernesa raised her hand again, this time stating, "We are here, looks like we are a bit early. Hold position until ordered otherwise." The squad nodded their heads before inspecting their equipment to make sure everything was set for battle one last time. Vernesa watched her squad, and looked up the ladder leading up to the sewer hatch that was their entrance into the city. She took a deep breath before speaking further, “Sisters, listen closely. We all remember Cardinal Gideon and Sister Superior Kalta...and of their noble sacrifice. Let us not forget what they did when this all began and the Orks caught us by surprise. Genesis City was only defended by one sister squad whom Kalta led. The squad was supported only by Cardinal Gideon. Yet when Gideon heard of the incoming attack he did not try to run. Instead he spoke to the citizens of Gensis and drove them to a frenzy which met the Orks head on with only the one squad of sisters by their side. Although the city was lost to the Orks, the horde suffered great losses during the battle, which allowed our forces to organize am effective defense in order to regroup. Today, we shall retake this city in their name. In the Emperor's name, we will avenge our fallen martyrs."

Although none of them spoke a word, Vernesa knew they were inspired, dwelling on the sacrifice made. They were ready to fight, and die, for the Emperor.

A voice came over the comm in their battle helms, "This is Canoness Vixus. All squads are in place. On my mark we make our attack."

Sister Merica climbed up the latter with haste, and made ready to open the hatch. A few seconds passed by, slowly, as they waited in suspense for the order. Then it came.

"MARK!"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Chapter 2
Part 1​
The hatch swung open as Sister Merica jumped up to the surface. As Vernsea began to hastily make her way up the ladder she could hear Merica's bolter already going off. Vernesa looked up to see Merica unpinning a grenade, but she did not halt her climb. Just as she reached the surface, here eyes were met by a blinding light that forced her eyes shut. Pulling herself through the man-hole, she opened them just enough to get a sense of her surroundings once her feet were planted on flat ground.

The light was coming from a church lawn where Merica had thrown her flash grenade. She looked around and saw several smaller buildings, which Orks were coming out of. “Everyone enter the Church, provide cover fire!” While Vernesa and Merica made way to the church, the other Sisters who had made it out of the sewer stood round it while the rest got up, keeping the Orks at bay.

Vernesa kicked down the church's door to find a few Orks with heavy weapons were still dazed from the grenade, some holding their eyes and yelling. Vernesa and Merica put them down quickly like the animals the green-skins truly were. As the last one was killed, a much larger Ork burst through the small door way in front of them, yelling in rage as the two sisters put rounds into it without hesitating. Seemingly unaffected, the Ork only charged them even angrier but still was not prepared. Merica step forward plunged her Sarissa’s into the Orks chest, following that with a few more bolt rounds to better ensure the creature's death.

After she kicked the limp body away, the two reloaded their weapons as Sister Merci entered the church room. Vernesa ran to the window close by to see her squad only now finishing their exit of the sewers, as the Ork horde around them grew more and more numbered and dangerous. "In the Emperor's name, support them sisters!"

She, Merci, and Merica all took up position at the church room's window, suppressing the Ork movement toward the rest of their squad. As another sister made it into the church Vernesa immediately told her to guard the rear entrance so that they would not be outflanked. The Orks had total control of this city after all, and it was likely they would be coming from everywhere. The sister only nodded before moving out as Vernesa continued her fire.

Whispering prayers to the Emperor and litanies to help her concentrate, she let loose a single bolter round through the dust filled air that sunk deep into the temple of an Ork who ran out from its cover. She sent another one towards the Ork who had been behind the first, the round striking the Orks shoulder and tearing its arm from the body. It didn’t even pause in its charge toward the Sisters at the man-hole, but before she could fire again, its head exploded with a heavy burst of blood as Merica finished it off. Vernesa spotted a third unpinning a grenade. She shot for its legs and struck home as it fell on top of its own grenade, one leg gone before the rest of it was nothing but little pieces of green.

As the remaining Sisters outside finished making their way out of the sewer and headed towards church, the remaining Orks charged out of their various positions to chase after them, tired of waiting around for one of their poorly aimed shots to actually hit something. With three more sisters already at the window the charge was hardly successful. As the last three of the squad barreled through the door into the room, Merci put her bolt pistol away and lifter her heavy flamer once more setting it over the window edge and letting loose waves of searing holy flame into the remaining, and now close, Orks. Only one walked all the way through the flame for them to see while the rest could only be heard yelling in pain as they died amongst the fire. The still standing Ork moved forward slowly as its skin was bubbling and melting off but soon stopped as well when its melting skin dropped into its eyes. It held its face in agony only to realize its hands quickly stuck to the skin on its head. Vernesa needed to see no more, the Ork was finished, so she shot the final blow through its large heaving chest. Merci let go of the trigger letting the flames start to die down, but a good fire remained as a barrier between the church and the street for now.

The squad could not aim well through the flames but continued to fire at what they could, seeing some kind of movement beyond the fire. As Vernesa stopped firing to peer through the flames, time seemed to slow as a wave of air pushed the top of the fire away in a circular shape as the yellow painted tip of a rocket passed through. Before she could even yell the word incoming, she was knocked over by the explosions and tried immediately to get back up, her senses dazed. She could hear the voice of Merica yelling to her but could not make out the words. As she got back to her feet the words came through.

"Vernesa! Sister Kaarli is dead and Juddica badly wounded! We can’t move her out until we get medical help!"

Vernesa could only nod her head as she looked out through the window again, seeing yet another wave of Orks charging toward the church. The green tide earning its name, time and time again.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Part 2​
As the Orks further advanced, and the thick green fingers of their hands gripped at the window sills, Vernesa with her pistol raised to the window thought that her team's time was up; this was it.

A new flame erupted from the sky above, and the Orks turned their attention to the new threat. Several Seraphims landed in the courtyard just in front of the church, shouting their holy name. The Ork who had been about to jump through the window in front of Vernesa let go of its grip upon the sill and charged at the nearest Seraphim, only to met with a power sword through its skull. A Seraphim Superior landed last, her feet touching down on the Ork's corpse. 

It was the duty of Vernesa and her squad to provide cover fire once again as the Seraphims entered the church in turn. The superior immediately found her way to Vernesa and asked her for a status report. Vernesa answered promptly, "One dead, and one wounded. The extermination of this area's heavy weapons team was successful." 

Even while she spoke, she continued to fire rounds out the window into the sill coming horde. The Seraphim Superior spoke into her vox next, "This is Empyreal squad. Objective cleared. Medical support required." The distinguished voice of Canoness Vixus replied through the vox stating, "Target 6 was not taken out. All other targets have been destroyed. Main assault force is en route. All units secure and hold your positions; we will have you out in no time. The Emperor protects us."

They had no time to rest. Securing and Holding their position was proving to be quite the relentless task. The horde just kept coming, the beasts never gave up. More and more of their Ork brethren would fall before them only to have twice as many showed up behind them. Even despite the efficient use of ammunition by the Sisters, the ammo supply was only so much and they began to run low. As Vernesa knelt back into cover and watched yet another empty clip fall from her pistol and hit the floor, she noticed the shining gold shells raining down around her. The Seraphim Superior stood strong above her, both her pistols in hand with outstretched arms. With every graceful recoil, an Imperial Bullet was lodged between the eyes of an Ork. No other army in the vast expanse and history of the galaxy could bring such magnificence to such a dark and gruesome element. Such perfect harmony with the weapons she wielded as she said between clenched teeth and crimson lips, "The Emperor's judgment shall not escape a single one of you who has shown themselves to me."

Vernesa watched the words come forth from the Sisters lips motivated to lead her squad righteously once more, no longer accepting defeat, "Sisters! Let us show these xenos the faith and purity beheld by the daughters of the Emperor. Leave not a single one of them alive! Gun them down like the filth they are! No Mercy to the enemies of the Imperium!" 

The Orks running towards the church then saw a unison act of dark figures appearing from every window and doorway of the church's first floor before a hail of bullets mowed them all down.

"Hostile movement spotted inside the buildings!" warned one of the Seraphims. 

"Merci, clear that building" yelled Vernesa as she fired another round. Merci swiftly moved into position but was knocked to the ground by enemy fire before she had the chance to activate her weapon. 

"Sister!" yelled Merica as she made her way to Merci's form and knelt beside her. "Please tell me you're alright!" to which more than a positive response was given in reply as Merci stood back up taking hold of her weapon and its trigger once more, "Faith is My shield monsters! What is yours!?" with full adrenaline pumping she seemed to raise the enormous weapon with ease, aiming it towards the neatest enemy occupied building and firing. The front of the building was engulfed in flame even as the heaviest concentration of fire went inside the building. With the scare of Merci's death Merica no longer cared for conservation of ammunition, and thus, each Ork that escaped the building was rattled with bolter rounds as they came out rather than a clean shot to the head or chest.

Soon the building was filled with so much flame that there was no longer anywhere for the Orks inside to run, and the only thing that could escape were the dieing yells of their hell bound agony.

“Sisters, look. Enemy flamers.” said one of the battle sisters. Vernesa took a look and saw the Ork flame troopers coming towards them. “Sisters, fall back into the streets. Those flamers will make short work of us if we stay in this church.” The other sister nodded their heads and prepared to make there way out. “What about sister Juddica?” ask one of the battle sisters as she fired several shots into the Ork flame troopers. Vernesa fired a few shots to support her fellow sister. “She dies here, as a martyr, the highest achievement any battle sister can…” but before Vernesa could finish a song could be heard. She knew the song; it was a litany that sisters often sang when going into battle. She could hear bolter fire coming from the distance yet her attention was then shifted into the Repressor that had just entered the street.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*Chapter 3*​
As the flames from the sister's began to lower, an ork began to run from the sight of an incoming vehicle. It fled toward an intersection opposite the buildings the battle was taking place, only to have an Immolator Tank appeared from one of the intersection's other roadways. Before the Ork could stop it was engulfed in flame entirely. 

Watching this all happen, Vernesa let a smile appear on her lips, though her Sabbat helm hid this from her sisters. Now the Orks retreated and because they had waited so long like the fools they were...it was too late to escape. "Such is the fate of the enemies of mankind." she said to her sisters who all nodded in agreement.

The driver of the Immolator spoke over the vox, "Blazonry Repressor here, Sisters. Allow my armor to shield you from this Ork filth."

Vernesa gave her thanks to the driver and in her head to the Emperor. No medical help had yet arrived and Vernesa knew it would likely be some time. Someone needed to stay here with Juddica.

"Sister Phebia, remain her with Juddica while she remains injured. Everyone else, we go with the Repressor."

Vernesa was the last to enter the Repressor and she did she noticed Merci had taken a fire point. It was the top hatch so that she could use her heavy flamer to its full potential. As the hatch closed she took one last look back at Phebia and Juddica, both watching from the doorway of the church. She then moved to the last available fire point, scanning the area for any movement.

"An Ork Warboss has been spotted at the final heavy weapons encampment, Target 6. We are en route to that location now." explained the driver as she made a turn only to be met with hostile fire from more fortified buildings. Despite several rounds entering the vehicle no one was injured, they're armor protecting. Merci still at the roof hatch opened fire. Several more Orks jumped from the building walls next to them trying to land on the vehicle. The storm bolter operator next to Merci had already been scanning the buildings and saw them coming. Sprays of the Storm bolter turret, as well as fire from three fire points at the side, cut the ambush down allowing nothing but limbs and blood to fall upon the holy vehicle. 

Vernesa checked her ammunition count, and found she had only a few rounds left for her bolt pistol. She searched the innards of the Repressor for additional ammo clips and quickly spotted some. She grabbed some of the extra clips, putting most at her hip but replacing her current clip with one of them. 

The ambush seemed to have stalled for now and the driver continued her way towards Target 6. Vernesa spoke up, "Sisters, make sure you have enough bolter rounds to cleanse this city!" They nodded and complied, and several of them took more clips from the Repressor.

The Repressor turned once again, reaching Target 6. It seemed they would not have go through any trouble locating the Ork WarBoss as he and his Nob squad were standing almost as if they were in preparation for their arrival.

The Warboss was massive, easily dwarfing a space marine. His right arm had been made into a power claw, and it was still held a crushed, bleeding body of a Battle Sister in its vice-grip. His armor was so large and crude it almost appeared to be like that of space marine tactical dreadnought armor. All of the Nobz had various weapons of various sized, though they were all large in comparison to the sister's and their weapons of course. 

For a moment, both units stared each other down, all still aside from the heavy breaths.

“WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGH” yelled the Warboss as he threw the corpse and charged towards the Repressor, his nobs only a few steps behind him. The driver immediately threw the Repressor into reverse as Merci and the gunner both fired heavy flamers, while the secondary gunner fired the storm bolter. The driver suddenly turned sharp to avoid backing into a wall, and with the turn of the vehicle came a turn in the paths of flame and bolter fire. The driver began to speak, "I think we-" but was cut off as the Warboss parted the fire with its rushing bulk, slamming its giant power claw into the Repressor impaling the driver. 

Vernesa signaled for Merci to get down, and ordered everyone out. She made her way to the top hatch, taking Merci's place as her squad disembarked the vehicle. She rose through the already open hatch to see the beast tearing the driver from the vehicle and throwing her disfigured body aside. Vernesa drew her powersword and lunged straight for the distracted warboss. The Ork had not become a warboss by accident however, and upon seeing this new threat changed focus instantly by charging towards Vernesa as she leapt from the Repressor. With the Emperor guiding her blade, the Ork's shoulder was struck, slicing vital tendons for the arm apart and allowing her to fly past the Warboss and land from a roll to the ground. Without stopping she came out of the roll into a run in order to get distance again from the roaring Ork.

One of the warboss's Nobz appeared through the smoke in front of her and started towards her as well. She did not halt her own run in the slightest but instead raising her pistol, firing a round into the Nob's chest. This was enough to throw it back slightly and slow its run, making its abdomen an unguarded target that Vernesa's power sword soon swam through. As the Nob's body hit the ground, Vernesa turned and found the Warboss was still after her. A volley of shots did nothing but ping off of its armor. Vernesa readied her power sword, preparing for death and knowing she would die as a martyr.

Before such an honorable death could come, her life was spared for now as A Seraphim superior dropped from the smoke filled sky above and landed on the Warboss's large hunched back. "For the Emperor!" yelled the Seraphim, her plunged her own power sword into the back of the Warboss's neck. Vernesa could only see the end of the blade that stuck out the front of the greenskin's gargling throat. 

Amazingly enough, the Warboss did not fall, but quickly twisted one way and then the next to throw her off and then swung his power claw around in an attempt to grab her but only caught thin air. The Seraphim jumped backwards with her jumppack while firing several rounds; again doing nothing to slow the beast. 

The warboss's focus had changed once again, but this time it had not finished with its last target, and paid for such a mistake with a second charged blade appearing through its chest armor. The tip of the blade sunk back in disappearing and reappearing again. Another hole in the Ork's chest, and then another, and another...until the Warboss finally fell to its knees and fell limp.

"Xeno filth. I send you back to you're foolish maker." said Vernesa before beheading the Warboss to make damn sure it was finished for good. She simply let it fall to the ground and roll for a bit. The affliction of the Orks was over.


----------

